# South Bend, IN - 2.5 yd Western Tornado spreader



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Putting up one of my 2.5 yd Tornados for sale. Comes with a extra backup brand new controller. Complete unit. It's just sitting... $3500.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Putting up one of my 2.5 yd Tornados for sale. Comes with a extra backup brand new controller. Complete unit. It's just sitting... $3500.
> 
> View attachment 200572
> 
> ...


 Good luck with used sales this season. I spent a bunch of time with people on a loader for sale. None have bought from anybody yet and without a loader.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Will it fit a 1/2 ton dodge? :laugh:

@JMHConstruction


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will it fit a 1/2 ton dodge? :laugh:
> 
> @JMHConstruction


Only if you add airbags from a chevy


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will it fit a 1/2 ton dodge? :laugh:
> 
> @JMHConstruction


Have one, thanks


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Putting up one of my 2.5 yd Tornados for sale. Comes with a extra backup brand new controller. Complete unit. It's just sitting... $3500.
> 
> View attachment 200572
> 
> ...


I would like to offer $2000 for it. 
[email protected]


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Domg0228 said:


> I would like to offer $2000 for it.
> [email protected]


Sorry nothings ready to be repoed or turned off quite yet...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry nothings ready to be repoed or turned off quite yet...


 People do tend to think that your in trouble financially when things come up for sale. I got some snow stuff left. Lots of action and low ball offers.

Funny thing though. none of these :terribletowel:have purchased anything from anybody that they so desperate need for there business. Got to find a young farm raised kid.

You bid the jobs and I will supply equipment next season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry nothings ready to be repoed or turned off quite yet...


$2001?

Will it fit in a service truck?

Does plastic burn?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $2001?
> 
> Will it fit in a service truck?
> 
> Does plastic burn?


No..

No...

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $2001?
> 
> Will it fit in a service truck?
> 
> Does plastic burn?


Seen a boss 9000 in a service body the other day, was going to take a picture but decided I'd tell you instead...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen a boss 9000 in a service body the other day, was going to take a picture but decided I'd tell you instead...


When?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When?


48 minutes ago









Last snow storm, next time I see him I'll snap a Polaroid


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Last spring I sold a bunch of stuff on kijiji up here, the phone calls and texts were brutal with low offers. The best way to deal with them was to say " Come take a look at least before you undervalue it..." I find people are less likely to make the trip and waste their (and your) time when they risk having you stick to your price.
The worst ones were PS members..." I'll buy it but i can't make it there right now can you hold it for me?" 
There is also always that one guy with " I can build it cheaper..."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> The worst ones were PS members..." I'll buy it but i can't make it there right now can you hold it for me?"


What???

Who???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What???
> 
> Who???


I think you mean "which one?" Theres still stuff in my yard waiting for someone to pick it up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I think you mean "which one?" Theres still stuff in my yard waiting for someone to pick it up...


Someone is probably too cheap and another probably isn't allowed to cross the border.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry Markus, I'm dutch too but at least I picked the truck up right away, the 4 wheeler I still need to get 

I know the other dutchman who waited for ever to pick up that back blade. He was hoping you'd drop it off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries said:


> Sorry Markus, I'm dutch too but at least I picked the truck up right away, the 4 wheeler I still need to get
> 
> I know the other dutchman who waited for ever to pick up that back blade. He was hoping you'd drop it off.


I sold the 4 wheeler, i like the other dutchman he didnt haggle. Its a guy from Coburgh im still waiting on.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Last spring I sold a bunch of stuff on kijiji up here, the phone calls and texts were brutal with low offers. The best way to deal with them was to say " Come take a look at least before you undervalue it..." I find people are less likely to make the trip and waste their (and your) time when they risk having you stick to your price.
> The worst ones were PS members..." I'll buy it but i can't make it there right now can you hold it for me?"
> There is also always that one guy with " I can build it cheaper..."


When they low ball you tell them when they come and look at it they might even offer more than the asking price. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> When they low ball you tell them when they come and look at it they might even offer more than the asking price. That usually shuts them up.


 I'm definitely pulling that one next time I get a :terribletowel:


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

It’s the off season I own 20+ trucks. It’s just business no need to get butt hurt.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds like you are the one that is butt hurt.
I would've told you that will hold it, go lay by your dish until you can come up with the rest of the money. Its for sale, not give to a good home.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Domg0228 said:


> It's the off season I own 20+ trucks. It's just business no need to get butt hurt.


 Yes we all want to get the best deal we can. I don't go looking unless I'm ready to buy and have a reasonable amount of funds to do so. I don't go around wasting peoples time and offer $5K on something the market value is $15K.

Better off putting your stuff on a auction site. At least there is true buyers and not blowhards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Domg0228 said:


> It's the off season I own 20+ trucks.


Holy WOW!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy WOW!!!!


Thats a lot of skin...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Thats a lot of skin...


 Ya, even if there $10K hoopties that's $200K.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG said:


> Ya, even if there $10K hoopties that's $200K.


He's from Michigan, not Minnesota. 10k plow trucks are harder to find there.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> He's from Michigan, not Minnesota. 10k plow trucks are harder to find there.


 https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/d/eastpointe-x4-250-super-duty/7086685668.html I can find more hoopties if you would like.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

FredG said:


> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/d/eastpointe-x4-250-super-duty/7086685668.html I can find more hoopties if you would like.


My bad, Freddy. It was a joke from another thread.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> My bad, Freddy. It was a joke from another thread.


 Got Ya, lol


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Putting up one of my 2.5 yd Tornados for sale. Comes with a extra backup brand new controller. Complete unit. It's just sitting... $3500.
> 
> View attachment 200572
> 
> ...


Sorry AJ I hink i derailed this...

Back to the top...

Im not buying myself more trucks to get a deal though....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sooooooo.... Anyone interested in a spreader?

On a side note @Michael J. Donovan shouldn't you automatically get alerts if you're the OP? Just curious as I assumed you'd be already automatically watching the thread...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo.... Anyone interested in a spreader?
> 
> On a side note @Michael J. Donovan shouldn't you automatically get alerts if you're the OP? Just curious as I assumed you'd be already automatically watching the thread...


By default you'll get alerts on every thread you post in unless you changed your account settings which I assume you did. If you did, then it doesn't matter if you are the OP or not. I'm not positive but I think if you click "unwatched thread", then click "watch thread" again itll give you an option to watch with email alerts.

Oh, and at least one guy was interested....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sooooooo.... Anyone interested in a spreader?
> 
> On a side note @Michael J. Donovan shouldn't you automatically get alerts if you're the OP? Just curious as I assumed you'd be already automatically watching the thread...


yes, unless you disabled the notifications for automatically subscribing

and also yes, back to the discussion...if not interested then no need to post in the thread


----------

